# Holiday gift from Meluzynn



## fleurdejoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay!!! Finally got it!!

Thanks girl!! At work will post more later.

Ok this is a longish story but it was lost in the mail and so was my adult male lobata from Axlotl.

They both arrived soaking wet! The boxes of chocolate from Mel were stuck together but dry. The lobata box, polyfill, heat pak, and inside the mantis container were soaking, soaking wet!!! I don't know if he will make it bu,t big thank you to Mel for sending local honey for my mantid's!! As that's the only food I have here!! He ate with enthusiasm. I cranked the heat up in the wax room and left him out, he's not moving very much but I am hopeful!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2013)

Whatcha get??? Did you have to pay any type of tax or additional fee for the import???


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Chocolates and honey!! Lovely! Has anyone seen Mel lately?

He's moving a bit more and getting lighter in color, so he's drying off.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome! I'm still waiting for my chocolate from meluzynn also. I hope it arrives soon. Did you have to sign for it?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 7, 2013)

No I did not have to sign for it. It was so beaten up. The whole end of it was open and they had wrapped it in plastic.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm surprised they let it go through if they were able to see what it was. If it is the same chocolates she sent me anyway. I'm gonna go check my mailbox.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> No I did not have to sign for it. It was so beaten up. The whole end of it was open and they had wrapped it in plastic.


Call the po po, the P.O. stole your cocoa. :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol.

Yes absinthe chocolates. My understanding is they don't make it the same way so I assume it's fine.

I'm callin' the po-po the P.O. stole my cocoa!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2013)

I had absinthe at a party once and it was poured over a sugar cube or something through a slotted type do-hickey thingamajig and I think fire was involved somehow in the preparation. I don't really remember. :blink: hmmmmmm. :lol:


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 7, 2013)

Nothing in the mailbox  

I have to make that into a song. I'm callin the po po the p.o. stole my cocoa!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes! That's what I was thinking! It would be a great song! Nobody tell Alex!!!

Patrickfraser I knew someone who made it!!!

I was scared to drink it but wow! Beause I think if it's done wrong it's dangerous? Don't remember, this was prolly 13 years ago. It has to do with wormwood I think?

Some people there were out of their minds!

I swear to god! Hillbillies will try to make any kind of alcohol!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Yes! That's what I was thinking! It would be a great song! Nobody tell Alex!!!


one youtube video coming up


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 8, 2013)

Not dead ! Happy to hear the package finally arrived. Inside there was a small Swiss knife too, like MacGyver, did you get it or did they stole it ?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 8, 2013)

One end of the package was open and they had rewrapped it in plastic. There was no knife :-/

So yeah someone prolly took it!!

Jerks.

However you were way TOO generous! I will have to send you something else!!!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 8, 2013)

F*cking postman... My mom told me it's normal you didn't get it because a knife is a weapon. I told her in US you can buy assault guns as you can buy a pot of milk, how a mini packed swiss knife can be dangerous... Anyway, they are jerks.

I'm happy you get the chocolate and the honey  

I hope Mvalenz get his too...

By the way, you both have the postal ticket, you can go to the post office to send your fist in the postman face ^^


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 8, 2013)

I completely forgot about tracking number. Post office said it arrived here this morning. Should arrive at my place tomorrow. Hurray for chocolate!!!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 8, 2013)

And yes, absinthe is wormwood, it's dangerous and you can became mad. But in chocolate it's fine  

Here it's quite an habit to drink it, but people are not normal so it doesn't make a big difference...lol


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 8, 2013)

And just to say, to both of you, you can go to the postal office to make a complain. I paid for a signature package, it's not normal if you didn't have to sign and if the packages are broken.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I will print out the receipt and see where I get.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 8, 2013)

Thieving bastidges.  Enjoy the chocolate, you're lucky that didn't get snagged too.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 8, 2013)

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 9, 2013)

I got the knife!!! I got the knife!!!

I thought it was a box of chocolate!!!

Oh my lord, embarrassed!

Thanks so much Mel you really went over board!!!


----------



## Plex (Jan 9, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> I got the knife!!! I got the knife!!!
> 
> I thought it was a box of chocolate!!!
> 
> ...


Hopefully you didn't try to eat it?


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 9, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> I got the knife!!! I got the knife!!!
> 
> I thought it was a box of chocolate!!!
> 
> ...


LMAO !!! It's a relief to hear that, I was so sad it has been stolen  

Nice you get everything, I'm really happy you enjoy the gifts


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 9, 2013)

A knife? Sounds like some nice gifts are coming from Meluzynn.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 9, 2013)

I received the chocolate. It is soooo gooood

Thanks


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 9, 2013)

Mvalenz said:


> I received the chocolate. It is soooo gooood
> 
> Thanks


Finally !!! \o/


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 9, 2013)

likebugs said:


> A knife? Sounds like some nice gifts are coming from Meluzynn.


Small swiss knife, I thought it will be a nice Swiss gift ^^


----------



## agent A (Jan 10, 2013)

Mëluzynn said:


> Small swiss knife, I thought it will be a nice Swiss gift ^^


swiss army knife??


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> swiss army knife??


A small red Wenger Swiss Army knife, yes


----------



## agent A (Jan 10, 2013)

Mëluzynn said:


> A small red Wenger Swiss Army knife, yes


i want one :lol:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> i want one :lol:


LOL ^^


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 10, 2013)

A I'm gonna start calling you Veruca.

Verucca Salt.


----------



## agent A (Jan 10, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> A I'm gonna start calling you Veruca.Verucca Salt.


I want it nowwwwww (british accent)

:tt2: 

And theres a difference between "i want" and "i must have"

Half the time i say i want something its just a compliment, or an impulse and i dont actually want it or seriously seek it :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 11, 2013)

Suuuuuure.Whatever u say!


----------

